# Royal Canin



## Gillian79 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm currently feeding my 12 week old puppy Royal canin, which she enjoys so happy to stick with it. Is anyone else out there using it and if so what type? I have bought the one for medium dogs as she was on medium hills science plan from the breeder. When I emailed Royal Canin they said she should be on the one for small dogs but Cockapoos aren't classed as a small breed are they? Now I'm left really confused, any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Gillian,
My puppy Billy came from the breeder with Royal Canin mini junior (green & white bag) and as he likes it I have left him on that. I emailed Royal Canin with the breed and his current weight and they sent me the exact measurements. They told me he would stay on this until 10 months when he would go onto the adult food.
Hope this helps. Helen x


----------



## clarelou (Sep 10, 2011)

Barney is on Junior Medium ( red bag) 
He was already on this with the breeder and he likes
It so we have carried on with it.
I suppose an American Cockapoo would be
Classed as a small breed as they are smaller
Than the English ones. Barney is chunky and 
I wouldn't say he is a small breed at all!!!


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Dexter is 14 weeks and has been on Medium Junior since coming from the breeders. I give him 50g (or a bit over) three times a day My vet said to stay on this and to give him a little bit more if he needed it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

well folks glad to hear you are feeding the best food on the market ,i to feed royal canin as a breeder have done for many years it is FANTASTIC my adults and puppies never get fed up of it and never get anything else to eat ,except perhaps pigs ears to chew on, cockapoo puppies should have the green bag puppy /junior ,but must admit my older ones have the same they never get fat and never to thin and only go toilet no 2s once a day stick to it folks its safe convenient and simply the best ...janice at JANDAZ


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if the green version is best for toy poodle/spaniel and the red is miniture poodle/spaniel as I know they class Dexter as a medium dog and I would have thought a toy poodle/spaniel is a small dog. I could be wrong on this as new to having a puppy and would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

depending on the size and age of puppy ? i personally would give green bag for small dogs all mine have that even adults janice


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Janice for your enthusiastic response regarding Royal Canin from your own years of experience. 
Helen x


----------

